# Is Canidae ALS a safe food?



## arpenn (Feb 25, 2010)

I am getting a new Golden Retriever pup in 2 weeks and have been researching dry kibble. I first thought I would feed Diamond Naturals then I came across Canidae ALS. Canidae ALS has a better ingredient list and according to the recommended feeding chart for each brand it appears that I would feed less Canidae ALS because of the higher caloric content, which I would think would translate into smaller stools? It also makes Canidae ALS cheaper than the Diamond Naturals. Anyway back to my question. After doing a search for Canidae reviews I ran across several posts that said that after Canidae changed their formula that many pets got very sick and most had to change brands of kibble . Is anyone currently using Canidae ALS or have you had problems with it recently. What is your experience?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I think that the negative outcry came about because Canidae changed the formula without letting customers know. So there's a major trust issue there. Also, changing food needs to be a gradual process. Since people weren't aware of the change in formula, they didn't go through the transition process. So one day their dogs ate one food, then the next day a different food. Many dogs experienced problems from the abrupt change.

That said, the new formula is fine. You just have to decide if you want to support a company that has an obvious disregard for their customers.

Richelle


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes, canidae changed their formula, without releasing a public statement. It made some dogs get sick because it was then a few food, and they didn't know to transition.
It is still a quality food, though. 
While I definately DO NOT support their lack of customer aareness with the change, Iwould definately call them trustworthy now. With the uproar it caused, I really don't see them making that mistake again.


----------



## marik (Mar 1, 2010)

I have had my dogs on the grain free for more than 5 months and they seem to love it... I have not had any problems what so every... Siberian Husky, Pit bull..


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I used Canidae ALS for a month. I have 3 dogs. One ended up at the VET for an emergency weekend visit. The other(just discovered last week) had horrible diarhea that I hadn't noticed due to all the snow up here in Michigan. Likely, he had been dealing with this for a month and I hadn't even seen it. Needless to say, I don't feel like the best owner right now. 

I will never buy another Canidae product. You can say that "some dogs just don't tolerate some foods...." But I will say that my 3 dogs have been on 7-8different brands of food in the last 5 years and nothing like this ever happened. 

It's more than just a change in food, I believe. Safe to say that there are a large number of Dogs that cannot deal with Canidae. I have no idea why. You'd have to run a study which I don't have the time nor money to do.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Mar 3, 2010)

I personally will not feed it, just because I've had a few friends with problems when they changed their formula. I completely agree that most of the problems were simply caused by Canidae not informing anyone that they were switching their formula, but still, I get turned off really easily. I tried it out with my two and it gave them the runs. I mixed it with our Natures Variety Instinct (I think it's a pretty good ALS grainfree food) for a bit to transition them, and it just didn't work out for us. But you can surely give it a try and see how it goes. Every dog is different.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Can you say D I A M O N D? About the time all the problems started is when the big D started manufactoring and bagging the line. Junk in, junk out - in the form of explosive pooooooooooo.
Kirkland food has also changed - it is bagged by the Big D and guess what - explosive poooooo. Hummm, I'm not sure but is there a pattern here with something in common?
My dawgs eat raw, never been a recall on their food.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Doc said:


> Can you say D I A M O N D? About the time all the problems started is when the big D started manufactoring and bagging the line. Junk in, junk out - in the form of explosive pooooooooooo.
> Kirkland food has also changed - it is bagged by the Big D and guess what - explosive poooooo. Hummm, I'm not sure but is there a pattern here with something in common?
> My dawgs eat raw, never been a recall on their food.


my dogs been on canidae for years, and hes shiny, and at nearly 7 years is just like a puppy.

also firml stools.


----------



## lk9984 (Aug 20, 2009)

I tried canidae for 2 of my dogs. A lot of people think it is a good food for the ingredients/price, but my dogs did not do well on it. I started my recent puppy on it and she had terrible diarrhea, and a lot of it, and it was bloody. My vet said they have had a lot of complaints about it. I wouldn't use canidae again based on my experiences, but some people seem happy with it- just didn't work for me. Good luck!


----------

